# OLED is coming



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anybody any info on OLED,organic light emmitting diode tv. I read where ABT electronics would be an outlet for this and was curious about it. Sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Has anybody any info on OLED,organic light emmitting diode tv. I read where ABT electronics would be an outlet for this and was curious about it. Sorry if this was posted already.


no clue. I thought you were referring to a city in Michigan. anyway this would be better in a general TV forum


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Is this the new light source behind the new DLP sets?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Is this the new light source behind the new DLP sets?


Nope, Digital Light Processing uses mirrors not organtics


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sony demo'd an 11" OLED display at CES. The display was 3mm thick.(That's correct 3mm) Picture was outstanding. Unfortunately it's going to be quite awhile(a few years) before large screen OLED's are a reality.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dave1234 said:


> Sony demo'd an 11" OLED display at CES. The display was 3mm thick.(That's correct 3mm) Picture was outstanding. Unfortunately it's going to be quite awhile(a few years) before large screen OLED's are a reality.


cool, but if they are organtic, do we have to feed them


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw the video on youtube of that at CES - they said it was as thick at 3 credit cards - and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw some info about that Sony demo model... I think it was several thousand dollars for the 11" screen, so it will not be a cheap large screen set anytime soon!

But it sounded cool... kind of sounded like a melding of LED and LCD technologies in a way... with the low power consumption advantage of LED and the flexibility of LCD.

If the price comes down, it could be cool... and it would require no backlighting like LCD since OLED would be its own light source.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

At CES, Sharp announced they will not ship an OLED panel until the lifespan of the technology approaches 10 years. Right now, average lifespan is about 3-4 years, not nearly long enough.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe the Sony 11 inch model is expected to sell for around $1800. Neat looking set, no way in hell I'd pay that much for an 11" TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OLED is a very cool technology that's being used in small form factor devices like personal music players and phones already. I saw the concepts at CES and it's freaky thin, like about 1/4" thin. Also very light. But a TV large enough for the living room is going to be several years in the making. 

When it does happen though we will all rejoice. Lighter than LCD, less power use than anything else, and better contrast and saturation than plasma. What's to complain about?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...0151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644539854


----------

